# Lionel smoke fluid



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Is the Lionel smoke fluid ok to use in the AF steam locomotives? I have a bottle of it and I just picked up a 322. From what I have read here I should make sure not to run the smoker dry?

Gary


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't see why not. And yes, don't run it dry. A heating element sitting on top of a dry wick will eventually burn the wick, which will then have to be replaced.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use lionel smoke fluid. Its what the train shop had. Don't run it with a dry smoke unit.
I sometimes think an on/off switch for smoke unit would be nice. But it would cut the headlight off when in off position and really no good place to locate a switch.

On a 5 wire engine a switch could be located on bottom of tender pretty easily for the 5th wire, but again it would also turn
off the headlight. I guess you could run a 6th wire direct to the headlight but now you are getting crazy. LOL.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It works, but there is no way I can run my engines without that original American Flyer cedar scent.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll use that until I finish it. Any suggestions on what to use after? 
I remember the old bulbs of smoke fluid.

Gary


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

yd328 said:


> I'll use that until I finish it. Any suggestions on what to use after?...


Good product, plenty of scents if you wish.
http://www.megasteam.com/


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have always used Supersmoke Original Cedar. Ed Goldin is sending me a large bottle of the Challenger fluid that he sells. It is supposed to be the original Gilbert formula, I will try it and compare with the Supersmoke. 
The only S gauge engines that require a special fluid are the TMCC Mikados and Atlantics made by Lionel with Seuthe smoke units. I have had all my TMCC engines converted to modern fan driven units because the Seuthe units never worked right for me.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are two pictures of an S gauge layout I visited last summer. This gentleman had an entire basement for his layout rather than the repurposed bedroom I crammed mine into. You can see what can be done in S if more space is available.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

So...how much room did this layout take up???


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Dave, I just realized I put the pictures in the wrong topic. It is hard for me to be precise but I would say 25’x25’. Mine is 16’x21’.


----------

